# New Firefox versions 3.5.2 & 3.0.13 patch authentication security holes



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

New Firefox patches authentication security holes.

*Mozilla on Monday released two new versions of Firefox, 3.5.2 and 3.0.13, to patch two critical security holes.*

Note: You can download Firefox 3.5.2 from here, and Firefox 3.0.13 from here.

-- Tom


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Nothing but performance problems ever since the update. Even after also updating Adobe reader and flash player (2 of the security problems that were fixed). I don't know what they did, but it screwed things up.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Which one?
I have 3.5.2 and don't have any problems.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Also using 3.5.2 with no problems.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

This one: 3.0.13. I have a good reason for holding off on 3.5.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

IMiteBable2help said:


> ................... I have a good reason for holding off on 3.5.


What would that be?


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

It would render most of my plugins useless. Updates are coming soon to fix that.


----------

